# KeePass for Linux - Password manager

## mehmet.scholl

With this program I manage all my passwords on my windows machine. Now I found a linux version on the homepage but there is no official ebuild in the portage tree for it yet. Is anyone also using this program and has made an ebuild of it? Or can you show me some alternative programs which are able to import from xml, csv or html?

Thx

----------

## Neo_0815

Look at bugs.gentoo.org - theres a ebuild, put in in your local overlay and behappy.

kind regards

----------

## hegga

i think http://dev.gentoo.org/~agriffis/userpass/ is a nice idea.

----------

## Neo_0815

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119907

Made a new ebuild.

kind regards

----------

## mehmet.scholl

Great! Works perfect. Thx

----------

## Neo_0815

Please look again - made some little mistakes ( no critical ones ) and corrected them in new ebuild, read bug site again, should now build cleanly.

kind regards

----------

## mehmet.scholl

Everything works now. You should rename the file keepassX-0.2.0.ebuild to keepass-0.2.0.ebuild. Else the "digest" would not work without renaming.

Thx

----------

## Neo_0815

 *mehmet.scholl wrote:*   

> Everything works now. You should rename the file keepassX-0.2.0.ebuild to keepass-0.2.0.ebuild. Else the "digest" would not work without renaming.
> 
> Thx

 

Make new one with ebuild digest.

----------

## aguyfromearth

any idea whats going wrong with the new ebuild 0.2.2-r1 

the latest one form https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119907

```

>>> Unpacking KeePassX-0.2.2.tar.gz to /mnt/hda6/tmpportage/portage/keepass-0.2. 2-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /mnt/hda6/tmpportage/portage/keepass-0.2.2-r1 ...

/usr/local/myoverlay/sys-apps/keepass/keepass-0.2.2-r1.ebuild: line 16: cd: /mnt /hda6/tmpportage/portage/keepass-0.2.2-r1/work/keepass-0.2.2: No such file or di rectory

Usage: /usr/bin/qmake [mode] [options] [files]

QMake has two modes, one mode for generating project files based on

some heuristics, and the other for generating makefiles. Normally you

shouldn't need to specify a mode, as makefile generation is the default

mode for qmake, but you may use this to test qmake on an existing project

Mode:

        -project       Put qmake into project file generation mode

                       In this mode qmake interprets files as files to

                       be built,

                       defaults to *.c; *.ui; *.y; *.l; *.ts; *.qrc; *.h; *.hpp;  *.hh; *.hxx; *.H; *.cpp; *.cc; *.cxx; *.C

        -makefile      Put qmake into makefile generation mode (default)

                       In this mode qmake interprets files as project files to

                       be processed, if skipped qmake will try to find a project

                       file in your current working directory

Warnings Options:

        -Wnone         Turn off all warnings

        -Wall          Turn on all warnings

        -Wparser       Turn on parser warnings

        -Wlogic        Turn on logic warnings

Options:

         * You can place any variable assignment in options and it will be     *

         * processed as if it was in [files]. These assignments will be parsed *

         * before [files].                                                     *

        -o file        Write output to file

        -unix          Run in unix mode

        -win32         Run in win32 mode

        -macx          Run in Mac OS X mode

        -d             Increase debug level

        -t templ       Overrides TEMPLATE as templ

        -tp prefix     Overrides TEMPLATE so that prefix is prefixed into the va lue

        -help          This help

        -v             Version information

        -after         All variable assignments after this will be

                       parsed after [files]

        -norecursive   Don't do a recursive search

        -recursive     Do a recursive search

        -cache file    Use file as cache           [makefile mode only]

        -spec spec     Use spec as QMAKESPEC       [makefile mode only]

        -nocache       Don't use a cache file      [makefile mode only]

        -nodepend      Don't generate dependencies [makefile mode only]

        -nomoc         Don't generate moc targets  [makefile mode only]

        -nopwd         Don't look for files in pwd [project mode only]

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/keepass-0.2.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  keepass-0.2.2-r1.ebuild, line 17:   Called die

!!! qmake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/myoverlay'

```

----------

## fxtl

Just use KeepassX and it's Linux application bundle: http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/downloads/. No messing with portage   :Smile:  I just found it, but password database sharing with the Windows version seems to work fine.

----------

## drakos7

The current (0.2.2) emerged just fine for me. If you are using QT4, you will need to compile QT4 with the "qt3support" USE flag.

----------

## Bobnoxous

I've just build keepassx-0.2.2 and didn't have any problem. Previously, I did have problems and just built it directly from source. I just did a fresh install, so maybe rebuilding qt was the difference.

I also haven't had any problem using the same password database file on windows or linux. Nice. I wonder how much longer that will last.

----------

